

Dungeons and Dragons is booming online, but not in the way you think - smacktoward
http://www.polygon.com/2015/8/20/9172559/dungeons-dragons-dnd-4th-edition-one-year-later-twitch-youtube

======
kup0
Their online tools are very painful to use. It's hard to understand why they
don't go ahead and create apps or at least an HTML/web version of their
character builder.

They are stuck years behind in terms of their tech for DMs/characters.

